# This must be heart breaking :(



## Julio2906 (Mar 18, 2009)

Not sure who's it is but the car looks familiar:flame::runaway:

YouTube - Skyline burns at japfest 2011.

Who's ever it is I'm gutted for you :nervous:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

:repost:

check the pictures/video gallery for Japfest


----------

